# The Church of Hard Knox



## jerm IX (Oct 14, 2011)

Knox United Church was constructed on Wolfe Street, between Park and Rubidge, in Peterborough, Ontario, in 1910. Within a few years, the body of the large church was added and this portion of the building became known as Keith Hall, a multi-purpose community centre.

One hundred and one years later, in 2011, the congregation at Knox United Church had dwindled and shrunk to an unsustainable low, from over four hundred to a mere forty, and the church was shut down by the United Church of Canada...

http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2011/10/abandonment-issues-knox-united-church.html






Laying the Corner Stone 1910 by jerm IX, on Flickr




The original Knox United Church / Keith Hall by jerm IX, on Flickr




Knox United Church Peterborough, Ontario by jerm IX, on Flickr




HOLY BIBLE Revised Standard Edition by jerm IX, on Flickr




Knox United Church lobby by jerm IX, on Flickr




the last sermon by jerm IX, on Flickr




ascending by jerm IX, on Flickr




no one's arc by jerm IX, on Flickr




Ministers Study by jerm IX, on Flickr




the best seat in the house of god by jerm IX, on Flickr




Knox hockey team by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 15, 2011)

jerm IX said:


> ...Knox United Church had dwindled and shrunk to an unsustainable low, from over four hundred to a mere forty, and the church was shut down...


Good grief, even forty seems a lot to some of the congregations in our old churches here. Four hundred is an amazing number! 
Beautiful stained glass windows. Love seeing the old pics too. Cheers Jerm.


----------



## armychef (Oct 23, 2011)

Such a shame to see such old buildings becoming defunct in this way. What's even more disconcerting is the fall in church attendance across the English speaking world and consequently, I believe, the fall in moral and social standards, especially in Britain. I love to see churches used for their intended purpose and it breaks my heart to see the buildings converted into pubs, clubs and discos etc.

Enuff said, sermon over! lol


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## smiler (Nov 3, 2011)

Given that its not a Wedding, Christening, or Funeral and it isn’t a special day such as Easter, Christmas, Harvest Thanksgiving, or St: Perrin’s Day then I have to agree with Foxy, forty folks attending on a regular basis would keep of our folks in Holy Orders happy, ( Happy!!!! They’d be ****ing Ecstatic) I enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks


----------



## jerm IX (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks all, glad you enjoyed.


----------

